# non-profit worker moving to UK



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm getting married to a Scottish girl in August and hoping to move to Scotland from the states. I will be working for a non-profit religious organization based in the states so I'll be receiving my paycheck from here. Who will I need to pay taxes to? And will I still be eligible for NHS?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Once you are resident in the UK, you should be paying your taxes to the UK - regardless of how or by whom you are being paid. You should be eligible to take the FEIE (foreign earned income exclusion) to avoid double taxation - but as a US citizen, you will be required to file US income taxes no matter where you live and work.

There should be no problem with your NHS coverage, from what I understand.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

